# ICD-9 code for "retained hardware"



## klbecker

I am looking for an ICD-9 code for "retained hardware".  The patient has had and ACL graft, it is for the screws from the graft into the bone.  
Thanks


----------



## Trendale

*Reply Retained hardware*

I usually used a complication code. My physician retaines the hardware when his patients is having a complication, such as an internal implant orthopedic device (996.49) There is a wide range of complication codes that pertains to the specific condition. I hope this helps!


----------



## mbort

If the hardware removal is planned, then the appropriate code would be 
V54.01.  If the removal is due to a complication then you would resort to the 996.XX codes.


----------



## smcbroom

i agree with mbort!


----------



## trose45116

That is correct V54.01 is correct. I would use this code as the secondary code and the reason code for the primary code as to why the patient has the hardware...ex fracture.


----------

